# Wolves to sign Nikoloz Tskitishvili!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Wolves and Trskitishvili have agree to terms on a deal according to the Pioneer Press. The terms of the contract were not released from what I read. He had 25 points and 10 rebounds in the first game of the Minnesota Summer League and broke his right hand in the second. He said if Minnesota does not give him a contract, then he would go to the Rocky Mountain Revue in persuit of a job. Well now he has a job here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The kid is talented but never developed into what he probally should have been. Good pick up, he is the type of guy who could use some NBDL time thats for sure.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Or use some confidence in himself....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What kind of team is Mchale putting around KG?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

A team that doesn't play much defense I guess....


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Good signing by us. Really we have nothing to lose by signing Skita. He was the #5 pick only 3 years ago and maybe he will finally shine.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Good signing by us. Really we have nothing to lose by signing Skita. He was the #5 pick only 3 years ago and maybe he will finally shine.


That's what I was saying. I have to think getting the #5 pick for nothing isn't ever a bad deal.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

That could be a fun froncourt to watch: Skita, Griffin, and KG.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Any deal MLE and under seems like a steal- this guys was a lotto pick after all.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

kamego said:


> The kid is talented but never developed into what he probally should have been. Good pick up, he is the type of guy who could use some NBDL time thats for sure.



That's because he's still developing. Remember he was a project on his European team long before he got here. It's to bad Flip isn't here as this could be a real interesting team, unfortunately when you hire a guy like skita his success is tied into who's in charge of him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well we will see since Casey gets so much credit for developing young players like Rashard Lewis. If Skita can come anywhere near the potential he was supposed to reach, this is a success. We really have nothing to lose except for a roster spot and some money...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm all for this signing...but I'm waiting for a ''splash.'' I'm waiting for something that will change the franchise because I'm still wondering where this "We are going to be active in Free Agency and Trades this summer" by McHale. So far...I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good signing by the Wolves though questionable for defense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, I was expecting more than signing a bust when McHale said the Wolves would be active in free agency. At least we have a new 3-point shooter since Hoiberg is out with his injury. I think he might get more minutes than Ebi does at the 3 though.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope he does well. I have high hopes for him (or I did anyone).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No mention of the Eddie Griffin signing last year? Pretty much the same exact thing. Eddie Griffin was a cast away, Minny took a chance on him and it paid off. Could be the same situation here.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No mention of the Eddie Griffin signing last year? Pretty much the same exact thing. Eddie Griffin was a cast away, Minny took a chance on him and it paid off. Could be the same situation here.


 Well I don't know what people thought of 'Skita before the draft, but Griffin was once a serious contender as the #1 pick. Griffin is far more athletic and can do way more things out there on the court than 'Skita, but 'Skita owns most players at shooting.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No mention of the Eddie Griffin signing last year? Pretty much the same exact thing. Eddie Griffin was a cast away, Minny took a chance on him and it paid off. Could be the same situation here.


I know what you're saying...but I wouldn't think of it as paid off so much. That's just me though. I don't like the way that Griffin plays and I seriously hope we don't overpay him because the way he plays isn't worth it. He is a poor man's Robert Horry at best. As athletic as people say he is, I don't really see it at all. In college he was dunking all over people and he had some great post moves. In the pros, we aren't seeing that at all. I feel he's lost his hops, some athleticism, and all he does is shoot threes and play ok defense. Not my kind of player really. 

But yea, in the sense that we just took a risk and signed a guy who nobody would give another chance, who had some promise...yea it worked out. He made the team and contributed in a decent way. But let's not get over our head's here, like I have a feeling the front office is doing. He definitely didn't play well enough to warrant all or most of the MLE. Skita's a better shooter and I bet we see him in the post more than Griffin.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree. Griffin has bulked up a bit, which has cut back on his potentially dominating athleticism. Plus, he doesn't fit this team. That last thing we need is two big guys shying away from the paint and shooting from the outside every time they touch the ball. Nonetheless, Tskitishvilli is a no risk/huge reward proposition. At least he can put the ball on the floor, unlike Griffin. And if you're going to have another guy out there jacking 3's, well, Tskitishvili is a much, much better shooter.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Not to mention Skita can play the 3. He is also only 22 years old. He can still learn. McHale and Casey hopefully could work wonders with Skita and hopefully, turn him into a solid starter or backup. Really no loss in this signing at all.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

so are we still gonna sign him?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

kaniffmn said:


> I know what you're saying...but I wouldn't think of it as paid off so much. That's just me though. I don't like the way that Griffin plays and I seriously hope we don't overpay him because the way he plays isn't worth it. He is a poor man's Robert Horry at best. As athletic as people say he is, I don't really see it at all. In college he was dunking all over people and he had some great post moves. In the pros, we aren't seeing that at all. I feel he's lost his hops, some athleticism, and all he does is shoot threes and play ok defense. Not my kind of player really.
> 
> But yea, in the sense that we just took a risk and signed a guy who nobody would give another chance, who had some promise...yea it worked out. He made the team and contributed in a decent way. But let's not get over our head's here, like I have a feeling the front office is doing. He definitely didn't play well enough to warrant all or most of the MLE. Skita's a better shooter and I bet we see him in the post more than Griffin.



Yeah, good post, I agree with what you are saying, but to take two players off the scrap heap and make them contributors would be pretty impressive.


----------

